# How do I remove/replace front license plate bracket?



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

I got a new grille kit and need to remove the front license plate to install it (bolt over billet grille). My question is, how do I put the bracket back on after I have drilled out the rivets and removed it (plate required in CA)? Please help with what you have used...bolts, screws, etc, and sizes please.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

I have to take off to install grille and shave down bracket a bit to fit grille. Anyone know of an aftermarket one that will work too?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Leave it off ive driven around for 2 yrs with no plate, used some plugs i picked up from autozone and used my toucch up paint looms alot cleaner, or if your really scared throw it in the front window

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

pictures?


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT APS Perimeter Billet Grille; Main Upper Bolt Over Horizontal | AutoMax Styling

one of these?


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT APS Perimeter Billet Grille; Main Upper Bolt Over Horizontal | AutoMax Styling

APS Aluminum Billet Grille; Main Upper Bolt Over Horizontal Billet | AutoMax Styling

2011-2012 Chevy Cruze Fog light Billet Grille Insert | eBay

one of these?


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

I got the billet one from APS. I drilled out old plate holder, then used new screws to put back on. Check it out below.

Flickr: Dano_HB's Photostream


----------

